

27 Killed in Connecticut Shooting, Including 18 Children - kankana
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/15/nyregion/shooting-reported-at-connecticut-elementary-school.html?smid=fb-nytimes&_r=0

======
kankana
Greatly disappointed about the event. Shameful for peopling behave like the
most underdeveloped hillbillies in the most developed country in the world.

~~~
stephengillie
Our country boasts the _most_ underdeveloped hillbillies as part of having the
_best_ of everything.

